# Bolt+ Skip Not Scan 30



## svevo (Mar 28, 2008)

I apologize for starting a new thread on this. I googled a couple of threads here, but both dated to 2015 and didn't help. My Bolt+ is barely two weeks old and replaces a Series 3HD to which I'd applied the classic select-select-play-select-3-0-select hack with no hassle. The single annoying thing about my Bolt+ is that it's Skip-30 button (Advance) scans instead of skipping, forcing me to look away or suffer sometimes five minutes worth of FF'd ads.

I've tried keying *select-select-play-select-3-0-select * both while playing back a recording and, per one suggestion here, from the CC (closed-caption) screen. Neither worked. On the CC screen, "select" turns CC on and off. I've also tried *select-play-select-3-0-select*.

I've looked at *kmttg *download pages after, again here, seeing references, but if that's the solution, I'm puzzled about how it can be applied to the TiVo remote. I do use the remote, don't even have a phone. I do have the TiVo app on my iPad, but there's no way I'd regularly use that to control the Bolt+. Can someone explain *kmttg*? Can it change the functions on the box or remote, not just in the app? How would I do it?

The Bolt+'s _Remote, CABLEcard & Devices_ tab doesn't offer an option to toggle skip or scan for the Advance button, though I've read that for some earlier models it did.

Has anyone succeeded in making the Bolt+'s Advance button skip 30 sec instead of scanning 30 sec? Please, how?

thanks,
svevo


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

select-play-select-3-0-select should work. It does sometimes take more than one try, though.

I wouldn't worry about the extra select at the beginning. Do SPS30S while playing a recording (wait for the progress bar to clear before pressing). Right now Tivo is running an ad on the progress bar, so the last time you press "select" might send you out of your recording and into the ad's menu, but there will still be a confirmation chime when it is successful.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

svevo said:


> I've also tried *select-play-select-3-0-select*.


I'm not a BOLT+ owner, but wanted to comment that the above is the correct sequence, with just the one 'Select' to start. I just used it successfully on my TiVo Mini, while watching a recorded video, to disable 30-Second Skip and then re-enable it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its Select-Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select *during* LIVE TV on a screen without any Tivo displays (Press Clear). The 1st Select is to bypass the Mini-Guide.

Its just Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select *while* Watching a recorded show, without any Tivo displays (Press Clear).

Hear 3 dings when successful (but not when audio is in Dolby, only PCM.)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

svevo said:


> I've looked at *kmttg *download pages after, again here, seeing references, but if that's the solution, I'm puzzled about how it can be applied to the TiVo remote. I do use the remote, don't even have a phone. I do have the TiVo app on my iPad, but there's no way I'd regularly use that to control the Bolt+. Can someone explain *kmttg*? Can it change the functions on the box or remote, not just in the app? How would I do it?


kmttg has a "remote" function that has all the same buttons as your TiVo remote (except the "learning" buttions); it does this by sending commands to the telnet interface of your TiVo. Besides those buttons, it can also perform several of the "backdoor" TiVo functions like toggling the 30 second skip as you want to do. Because kmttg has complete control of the timing of the commands it sends, it is much more reliable than trying to do it yourself with a remote; all you have to do is be playing a show while you send the 30 second skip toggle from kmttg and it will almost always work.

The kmttg program is a great program, but it is a large program and it takes a certain amount of effort to install it and learn it to use it. Toggling the 30 second skip with your remote might take a few tries, but it would be much less work unless you wanted to use the many other useful features of kmttg.


----------



## svevo (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks all. It worked when I sat really close to the box and keyed SPS30S very fast. I suspect speed is what made the difference.

 I'm still curious about kmttg, even though I may never need it. So I download and install it to my desktop which is on the same network as the Bolt+. Does it communicate with the Bolt+ over my network? How? I assume the kmttg "advanced remote" remains on my desktop, or does it somehow infiltrate my TiVo remote?

Here's one more question, maybe irrelevant given the Bolt+'s storage, but do the Bolt+ menus anywhere give a number to remaining space available either as hours or media size? Looks like kmttg has a pie graph for this.

thanks
svevo


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

svevo said:


> Thanks all. It worked when I sat really close to the box and keyed SPS30S very fast. I suspect speed is what made the difference.
> 
> I'm still curious about kmttg, even though I may never need it. So I download and install it to my desktop which is on the same network as the Bolt+. Does it communicate with the Bolt+ over my network? How? I assume the kmttg "advanced remote" remains on my desktop, or does it somehow infiltrate my TiVo remote?
> 
> ...


A TiVo has an optional telnet server which can be used to submit remote control commands from a telnet client over the network; a small part of kmttg is such a telnet client.

The first screen after you hit the TiVo button is *My Shows*. Right under the title is a bar graph and a percentage used number, assuming that you have turned that option on in the settings.

Use the *A* button on the *My Shows* panel to display *My Show Options*, make sure *Show available space:* is *Yes*.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

svevo said:


> Thanks all. It worked when I sat really close to the box and keyed SPS30S very fast. I suspect speed is what made the difference.
> 
> I'm still curious about kmttg, even though I may never need it. So I download and install it to my desktop which is on the same network as the Bolt+. Does it communicate with the Bolt+ over my network? How? I assume the kmttg "advanced remote" remains on my desktop, or does it somehow infiltrate my TiVo remote?
> 
> ...


Settings / System Information


----------

